# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  البصل يقضى على هشاشه العظام

## mohamed73

فادت دراسة طبية بريطانية أن البصل يعد من أكثر الأطعمة التى تجلب  السعادة والشعور بالمرح والسرور، يليه الجزر والفول والموز ثم البطاطس. 
	وأجريت الدراسة وفق 'العربية .نت' على 100 من السلع الغذائية الأساسية  رخيصة الثمن لمعرفة مدى السعادة التى يشعر بها الإنسان بعد تناولها، حسبما  ذكرت صحيفة 'الديلى إكسبرس' البريطانية. 
	ومن المعروف أن  الشيكولاتة هى سر السعادة، كما هو سائد، لكن فى هذه الدراسة تفوق البصل  وتصدر رغبات من شملتهم الدراسة على أطعمة أخرى مشهورة بجلب السعادة مثل  الشيكولاتة والكعك. 
	من جهة أخرى، وحسب ما ذكرت صحيفة 'الرياض'،  قال باحثون بجامعة برن فى سويسرا إن تناول البصل باستمرار يفيد فى الوقاية  من هشاشة العظام خاصة عند السيدات المسنات. 
	وأشاروا إلى أنهم  اكتشفوا من خلال تجارب معملية أجروها، مركباً طبيعياً موجوداً فى البصل له  دور فعال في تقوية العظام وتقليل خطر إصابتها بالهشاشة.

----------


## xmaroc

شكرا لك اخي على مثل هذه المعلومات المفيدة شكرا

----------

